# X3M40i 2022 burble and pop exhaust sound



## Industrybabe016 (12 mo ago)

Hey! I just traded in my 2019 x3m40i for a newer/upgraded 2022 x3m40i. The 2019 version exhaust sounded so much more aggressive and even had a deep burble sound at cold start plus hen it would accelerate or decelerate it had a nice popping sound from the exhaust, especially when in sport plus mode. Anyone know on the 2022 how to get that sound back without completely changing the exhaust out? Is there some sort of tuning that was done? I don’t know if it just takes time with the car, but I feel like my old one did that fresh from the factory…thoughts?!?! HELP….?!?!


----------

